# At the dog park.



## IKE (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2018)

:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2018)

:clap:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm...all out......I'm all  out of  breath.....from.....from  laffing  !    :lol1:


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 29, 2018)

Well, I couldn't pick up my Bonnie if I had to; she weighs close to 80 pounds.  I doubt she'd cooperate in any way, either.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2018)




----------

